# How to prevent Sitebuilder to change picture resolution



## paulamandel (Mar 18, 2010)

I admire anyone who knows how to build their own website from scratch, unfortunately I am not as talented as that....so I use Yahoo Suitebuilder.  I have a problem with the suitebuilder because it decreases the picture resolution automatically as soon as I put it on the sitebuilder. I have some photos that look sharp on my computer, but then as soon as I put it on the website the resolution becomes so bad that it makes the whole site look extremely unprofessional. On the homepage too, my friend told me on her computer it looks as if the model is streched and blurry (to quote her "your model is fat and has no neck"). If anyone knows how to fix this problem PLEASE let me know. I tried to change the picture from .jpg to .png but it was even worse. please give me feedback  Do you know how to fix the problem or do you think that it doesn't even matter if the pictures of the models are blurry?


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

What resolution do you use to create the image your are uploading? Save the JPG as 72 DPI. Also, what are the dimensions of the photo horizontal and vertical pixel length. If the ratio of horizontal to vertical is different between what you save and what's on the web, you will get some distortion of your image. For example, if your photo has a ration of 6X4 when you save it, but is displayed 5X7, you won't like the result.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Use a GIF as your photo format. This is a good link for you to learn sitebuilder.

Yahoo! SiteBuilder for Dummies - Google Books


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Save it with the right resolution (72 or 96dpi) and the right dimensions.
Even a small change (especially small changes) can blur the photo.


----------



## paulamandel (Mar 18, 2010)

HI!! Thank you so much for all the comments. I changed the dimentions (the original photo was definitely way too high) and it looks much better now. (I also tried to save it as .gif but that didn't work) Thank you so much that was a lot of help, and I really appreciate it!!!


----------

